# Obama to finally do something about DADT?



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 11, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8301120.stm

Don't disappoint us now, man. This better not take another six months or whatever because there is literally nothing to support this policy.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 11, 2009)

It'd be nice if he could actually get on DOMA too while he's at it.

In any event, he'll get some awesome points from me if he comes through on at least this.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah he better not disappoint us.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 11, 2009)

Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to write letters to my Representatives and Senators about this, but I doubt they'll care because they are pretty conservative. It wouldn't hurt, though~

If Obama does this, then it would be awesome. One step towards really having earned that Nobel Peace Prize (well not PEACE because he's allowing gay people to fight and kill other people but you know what I mean).


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 11, 2009)

For once he hasn't just said 'well we're talkin' about it with the Pentagon and stufffff' and did actually say 'We're gonna end this retarded policy' so he can't backpedal really.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha, I saw this in the news when I woke up.
I'm glad. :]


----------



## Flora (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm 99% sure my representative is leading the fight to get it repealed so that should help. Go Murphy and Obama~


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 12, 2009)

Not if your location is correct, since Murphy is the representative for NY-20.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 16, 2009)

ok fucking fart DADT is retarded and yes gays need their rights but goddamn it sometimes i feel like this forum is riding the gay dick

can we just all be

you know

humans


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Attempt to make this thread less gay.


----------



## Flora (Oct 16, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Not if your location is correct, since Murphy is the representative for NY-20.


There's two of them; one's in New York, one's in PA.


----------



## King Clam (Oct 16, 2009)

Watershed said:


> ok fucking fart DADT is retarded and yes gays need their rights but goddamn it sometimes i feel like this forum is riding the gay dick
> 
> can we just all be
> 
> ...


thou mad

in other news hooray more promises


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 17, 2009)

> Attempt to make this thread less gay.


hey that only works if you're male and gay. 

:3


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 17, 2009)

When this thread shows up in the "Last Post" box, its title gets shortened to "Obama to finally do something."  Heh.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 17, 2009)

I kind of want this to stay, even though I'm gay. I don't really want to serve in the military. I remember when I was younger and we started the War on Terror I felt that once I turned 18 they'd start drafting. I'm still irrationally scared. :(


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 17, 2009)

Watershed said:


> can we just all be
> 
> you know
> 
> humans


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not gay and I don't want to be in the military. But I would get rejected as all hell because I have ulcerative colitis. And fucked up eyes.


----------



## King Clam (Oct 20, 2009)

grats let me direct you to livejournal


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 20, 2009)

Fuck you with a stick. The military is a seriously awful place. I'm HAPPY I don't get in. I wouldn't want to be in there if you paid me a million bucks.


----------



## Minish (Oct 20, 2009)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> I kind of want this to stay, even though I'm gay. I don't really want to serve in the military. I remember when I was younger and we started the War on Terror I felt that once I turned 18 they'd start drafting. I'm still irrationally scared. :(


What, so just because you personally don't want to join the military, you sort of want this to stay for _everyone_? :/

This is why I like the RAF, we already have complete anti-discrimination (not sure if the other British armed forces are the same). If you're in a civil partnership, you can even apply to get your civil partner on the same base as you if possible, just like a normal marriage. :D


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, our army is totally fine now. And the navy. There was a gay/lesbian recruitment drive a while back because they were like "hm there aren't enough gays in our military. WE NEED MORE."


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 21, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> What, so just because you personally don't want to join the military, you sort of want this to stay for _everyone_? :/


Well, I don't want gays to not be able to serve in the military no matter what, but I'm not going to picket the White House to get this removed. But I'll use any excuse possible to not go into the military.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 21, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Fuck you with a stick. The military is a seriously awful place. I'm HAPPY I don't get in. I wouldn't want to be in there if you paid me a million bucks.


Dont get bashing now, some of us take pride in our military. Without the who knows what dictator in a uniform with a funny hat would of pwned us by now. If you take the military out the muslums will make a second 9/11. 



> To secure peace is to prepare for war.


A cookie for who can tell me who said that. :P

And to get on topic if anyone gay is desprate to get in have you heard of lying


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 21, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> If you take the military out the muslums will make a second 9/11.


I'm sorry, was that... _racism?_
Or is it religionism? I was never really sure on that. >>

*crawls back into hole*


----------



## J.T. (Oct 21, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> If you take the military out the muslums will make a second 9/11.


Every Muslim is a terrorist, guys. Trufax.

Anyway it's about time. At least he has no excuse if he goes back on it and decides not to do anything.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 21, 2009)

> But I'll use any excuse possible to not go into the military.


Um... "I don't want to" isn't excuse enough?



> If you take the military out the muslums will make a second 9/11.


get the _fuck_ out


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 21, 2009)

Locho Mocho said:
			
		

> If you take the military out the muslums will make a second 9/11.


Many _Musl*i*ms_, uncannily enough, did not agree with the 9/11 bombings. Don't generalise a very large group of people just because you don't understand.

also if _taking out_ the military will create a second 9/11, how did the first one occur, as there was a (very large) military? :O


> And to get on topic if anyone gay is desprate to get in have you heard of lying


hurr. way to fucking _miss the point_. Why should gays have to lie in the first place?



> > To secure peace is to prepare for war.
> 
> 
> A cookie for who can tell me who said that. :P


Please explain how countries creating larger and larger militaries to kill each other secures _peace_

please think or get your facts straight before you type, thankyou


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> If you take the military out the muslums will make a second 9/11.


lollin' hard


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 21, 2009)

> Dont get bashing now, some of us take pride in our military. Without the who knows what dictator in a uniform with a funny hat would of pwned us by now. If you take the military out the muslums will make a second 9/11.


Ok can you just die

I mean

die in a fire

seriously you are so retarded words can't describe


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 21, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> And to get on topic if anyone gay is desprate to get in have you heard of lying


That's not the point. If you're found out to be gay then you can be discharged - often a dishonourable discharge. Lots of gays want to join the army and be able to have girlfriends/boyfriends and *have a love life* at the same time - just like their straight counterparts can have!

Amazing, really, that people want equality under the law.


----------



## H-land (Oct 21, 2009)

I see two ways to look at this potential dissolution of the DADT policy.
Firstly, I can see this as a great stride toward equality and justice, as surely gay men can fight as well as any others, and I believe that homosexuals should, on that basis, be allowed into the armed forces of the USA if they want to join.
On the other hand, I can hope that DADT will stay in effect for at least a little longer, because all American men 18 or older are required to register for the draft (for the love of all things good and right why do we still have a draft law at all), and I'd imagine that formally announcing one's self to be of a not-quite-heterosexual orientation would be a simple way, under DADT, to avoid compulsory service, a practice which I am fundamentally against.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 21, 2009)

> Um... "I don't want to" isn't excuse enough?


that probably doesn't work if they have a draft.

not that it has any relevance to the topic at hand, just sayin'~



> If you take the military out the muslums will make a second 9/11.


no

if you take the military out of the middle east, "the *M*usl*i*ms" will be LESS likely to make a second 9/11.

also you *could* kinda say that things like 7/7 and the Madrid bombings constitute a "second 9/11". stuff DOES happen outside of America!



> I'm sorry, was that... racism?
> Or is it religionism? I was never really sure on that. >>


well although technically being Muslim is unrelated to race (see: Yusuf Islam), in practice it's all a big blurry mess. for the sake of coherent English, might as well just lump it into racism.

edit: just remembered to launch into sum euro-anger.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm against compulsory service, too; draft is slavery, slaves make shitty defenders of freedom, countries without enough people willing to fight for them don't deserve to survive, et cetera. It is pretty cool to be able to cop-out by saying you're gay, but this is still a really shitty policy and there's no real logic behind it anyway. If people want to serve, they should be able to freely.

It's unlikely I'd get drafted considering my situation, but I'm sure there are other ways to dodge it. I'd be willing to go to pretty big lengths.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 22, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> also you *could* kinda say that things like 7/7 and the Madrid bombings constitute a "second 9/11". stuff DOES happen outside of America!


There's places outside of America?


----------



## Autumn (Oct 22, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> There's places outside of America?


_I never knew that!_

I thought everywhere else was

you know

uninhabited or something!


----------



## octobr (Oct 23, 2009)

despite the fact that compulsory service sucks

any step involving everyone not hating gays is a good step 

so

my views on this:

why hello there current event assignment!


----------

